# Eure Lieblings-Filme!



## Karrel (19 Aug. 2009)

In diesem Threat interessieren mich mal eure Lieblingsfilme!

ich fang auch gleich mal mit meiner Top 7 an!
1. Der Exorzist (einfach geniale Story, und die Umsetung ist einfach nur perfekt, gerade für die Zeit (1973))
2. Full Metal Jacket (anfangs noch lustig, doch dann fängt er richtig an un wird der beste Kriegsfilm aller Zeiten, an Authentizität kaum zu Übertreffen)
3. Forrest Gump (Tom Hanks eh ein genialer Schauspieler aber mit der Rolle hat er sich selber übertroffen, mal ganz abgesehen von der packenden Stroy)
4. Die Verurteilten (bestes Drama was ich kenne)
5. The Green Mile (unzählige male gesehn, und trotzdem muss ich immerwieder am Ende heulen)
6. Walk the Line (bin Cash-Fan, muss ich da noch mehr sagen?)
7. Die gesammte Hannibal Lecter- Reihe (Anthony Hopkins in der Rolle seines Lebens)

So, freu mich schon auf eure Meinungen!


----------



## thotti (19 Aug. 2009)

Sin City - Recut & Extended
Kill BIll 1
Stage Coach
Death Sentence - Todesurteil
Almost Famous - Fast Berühmt
Juno -Schwanger Na Und
Gran Torino Millionen Dollar Baby
Alle Filme mit Paul Newman ausser Der Clou



Und Einige mehr.Das ist ein weites Feld fuer mich

http://moviebase.dvdb.de/thotti


----------



## gobi_36 (19 Aug. 2009)

Ich bin ein Star Trek Fan und finde die Filme super


----------



## CoteFan (19 Aug. 2009)

Rio Bravo
Der schwarze Falke 
Der Marshall
Die Verurteilten
Und alle Filme mit Catherine Bell


----------



## General (19 Aug. 2009)

1.From Dusk till Dawn
2.Saw1-4
3 Fluch der Karibik 1-3
4.Herr der Ringe 1-3
5.Underworld 1-3
6.Kill Bill 1-2


----------



## Alea (20 März 2011)

Habe mir gerade

The Rite - Das Ritual angesehen.

Anthony Hopkins war ja wieder mal brilliant in seiner Rolle. :thumbup:


----------



## Franky70 (20 März 2011)

Club der toten Dichter
Jenseits von Eden
Einer flog übers Kuckucksnest
Tanz der Vampire
u.v.a.


----------



## fighterblue (11 Feb. 2013)

saw 
machete
hellraser


----------



## hollydreams (13 Feb. 2013)

Neuere Filme: Inception, L. A. Crash, Der Plan
Ätere Filme: Filme von Louis de Funes, Marx Brothers


----------



## tamoo24 (13 Feb. 2013)

Der 13, Krieger
Bourne 1-3
Kill Bill 1-2


----------



## ditsch (22 Feb. 2013)

1. Star Wars
2. Herr der Ringe Trilogie
3. Sin City
4. Transformer Reihe
5. Hangover 1 + 2


----------



## tahlganis (25 März 2013)

Pulp Fiction
Con Air
I walk the line
Forrest Gump


----------



## Slartibartfass (29 März 2013)

Mad Max 1+2
Tron
2001
der bewgte Mann


----------



## l33r (4 Apr. 2013)

Pulp Ficiton
The Rock
Demento
Lucky Number Slevin


----------



## RedDevilSaar (16 Apr. 2013)

Da gibt es so einiges...

Herr der Ringe Triologie
Star Wars
Avatar
Nurnoch 60 Sekunden
um so ein paar zu nennen

Horror ist immer gut oder auch gute Fantasy


----------



## Zany (22 Apr. 2013)

Platoon
Wrong Turn
Martyrs
The Midnight Meat Train 
Timber Falls


----------



## Duant (22 Apr. 2013)

Drama : Forrest Gump
Komödie : und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier
Action : 300
Science Fiction : Star Trek
Thriller : The Six Sense

und es gibt unzählige Filme, die man gesehen haben muss, weil sie das Kinoleben geprägt haben, wie z.B. Donnie Darko, Terminator 2, lady in the water, so finster die Nacht, der 13. Krieger, Stirb Langsam uvm


----------



## word (8 Mai 2013)

Zurück in die Zukunft !!! :thumbup:


----------



## zool (10 Mai 2013)

Session 9
Shooter
Verhandlungssache
The Strangers
Evil Dead


----------



## Marcelino (15 Mai 2013)

Black Hawk Down, einfach eine klasse Kulisse.


----------



## Bauerdot (7 Juni 2013)

Herr der Ringe
Inception
Hobbit
Shooter


----------



## Death Row (29 Okt. 2013)

*Blade Runner*
The Avengers
Inception
Der Mit dem Wolf Tanzt
Robin Hood - König Der Diebe


----------



## DiggerSoundDiggerBounce (10 Nov. 2013)

Drive is mein Fave


----------



## MadMax1992 (17 Nov. 2013)

Bad Boys, Jango Unchained


----------



## voodooo1 (21 Dez. 2013)

1. Herr der Ringe Trilogie 
2. 300
3. Fear and Loathing Las Vegas
4. Fight Club
5. Blood Diamond


----------



## harriolli81 (10 Jan. 2014)

Die ganze neue Batman trilogie. 

Die filme sind einfach der hammer


----------



## bonobo0815 (16 Jan. 2014)

Die Dollar-Trilogie von Sergio Leone.


----------



## goraji (22 Feb. 2014)

Vampyros Lesbos mit der göttlichen Soledad Miranda (RIP)....
Klar, das ist eigentlich totaler Trash...aber ich liebe Sole, die Musik, die Kamera, die Handlung....einfach alles!!!


----------



## Charme (24 Feb. 2014)

_Wrong Turn _:thumbup:


----------



## viperxxl80 (5 März 2014)

Bin eher der Sci-Fi Fan und da eher die ruhigen atmosphärischen Filme

1. Blade Runner
2. 2001 Odysee im Weltraum
3. Alien (1. Teil)


----------



## lofas (6 März 2014)

Der Pate 1 +2 Blade Runner


----------



## Faya (11 Mai 2014)

Titanic


----------



## light1 (16 Mai 2014)

ganz klar 8-Mile


----------



## Timb (24 Mai 2014)

Inception, die neueren sind mir zu sehr auf special effetcs fixiert


----------



## zarathustra1 (6 Juli 2014)

The Room. So einen Film gibt es kein zweites Mal.


----------



## infinion (9 Juli 2014)

Crank Reihe
Transporter Reihe


----------



## lenahelene (9 Juli 2014)

Expandables 1 - Action pur


----------



## Brunchie (29 Aug. 2014)

road to perdition ist ganz nett


----------



## vtel (12 Okt. 2014)

Snatch!!!!


----------



## tubeyou (23 Mai 2015)

star wars!! ohne frage!


----------



## Elwood99 (6 Juni 2015)

Wow, das ist eine schwere Frage, ich versuche es mal ein wenig einzugrenzen:

- Star Wars
- Blues Brothers
- Braveheart
- Zurück in die Zukunft
- The Last Samurai
- Der Herr der Ringe (Real-Verfilmung und Comic)


----------



## Schmiddeyyy (2 Aug. 2015)

Prisoners
Sieben
Insidious 1
Paranormal Activity 1-4


----------



## SarahSahara (23 Aug. 2015)

fear and loathing in las vegas


----------



## Xar (2 Sep. 2015)

The Adventure of Sherlock Holmes Smarter Brother (1975)
The Big Lebowski
To Catch a Thief (1955)


----------



## tamoo24 (17 Sep. 2015)

Der 13. Krieger
Ghost Dog
Das kleine Teehaus
unvollständig und kann sich ständig ändern.


----------



## Charly68 (27 Okt. 2015)

"The green mile" !

Super klasse :thumbup:


----------



## Wombel (16 Nov. 2015)

Avengers, ich mag einfach die Marvel-Filme.


----------



## Sven. (17 Nov. 2015)

Ach du meine Güte nun ich bin was Filme angeht ein Experte, ich habe so viele Filme zuhause, wenn ich die alle hier reinschreiben würde sprengt das hier denn Rahmen ich habe weit über 2000 DVD Filme. 

Advengers war Hammer 
Minions Teil 3 
Terminator 5 ( Kommt in Kürze in meiner Sammlung) 
Mad Max Teil 4.

Wer auf Autorennen steht sollte sich auf jeden Fall die Collection von Fast and Furious kaufen 1 - 7


----------



## tommie3 (17 Nov. 2015)

Die Legende von Bagger Vance
Der 13. Krieger
Das Boot
Chisum


----------



## dianelized20 (17 Nov. 2015)

Sven. schrieb:


> Ach du meine Güte nun ich bin was Filme angeht ein Experte, ich habe so viele Filme zuhause, wenn ich die alle hier reinschreiben würde sprengt das hier denn Rahmen ich habe weit über 2000 DVD Filme.
> 
> Advengers war Hammer
> Minions Teil 3
> ...



Und darunter haste keine besseren gefunden?


----------



## Harry1982 (17 Nov. 2015)

Sven. schrieb:


> Ach du meine Güte nun ich bin was Filme angeht ein Experte...
> 
> Minions Teil 3



Als Experte solltest du aber wissen, dass es erst einen Minions Film gibt


----------



## Sven. (18 Nov. 2015)

Hallo ihr beiden, ich verstehe das nicht was ihr beiden von mir wollt das mit dem Minions das ist der 3 Teil 1 und 2 gibt es auch schon auf DVD der 3 kam erst letzte Woche raus. 

Und zu dianelized15

ich weiß nicht was du mir sagen möchtest zu diesen Filmen ich finde es sind schon sehr gute Filme dabei. Hier ist meine Komplette Liste von 8.6.2015 

File-Upload.net - DVD--Liste.rar


----------



## Harry1982 (18 Nov. 2015)

Sven. schrieb:


> ...das mit dem Minions das ist der 3 Teil 1 und 2 gibt es auch schon auf DVD der 3 kam erst letzte Woche raus.



Nein es ist der erste Teil. Bei den anderen Filmen spielten sie mit, aber es ging um etwas anderes, nämlich um Gru und die drei Kinder


----------



## lexy (14 Dez. 2015)

Ganz klar Eiskönigin


----------



## spider196 (24 Feb. 2016)

Deadpool


----------



## moritz89 (14 Juli 2016)

Easy Rider, Einer Flog übers Kuckucksnest... Clockwork Orange... Alles von Lars von Trier


----------



## exilesr (16 Sep. 2016)

Ein Film, den ich immer jedem empfehle ist Equilibrium!


----------



## Ordell Robbie (24 Sep. 2016)

One-Armed Swordsman


----------



## petrow (6 Okt. 2016)

Interstellar


----------



## zool (30 Okt. 2016)

Olympus has Fallen
Verhandlungssache
Session 9


----------



## Eisfeldt54 (13 Nov. 2016)

Der blutige Pfad Gottes


----------



## hallihallo123 (26 Nov. 2016)

Die Alien-Reihe!


----------



## Eisfeldt54 (4 Dez. 2017)

Herr der Ringe


----------



## Dv1p3r (28 März 2018)

Forrest Gump


----------



## eddiethebeast (15 Mai 2018)

Gladiator, Braveheart


----------



## Tittelelli (20 Mai 2018)

Die Arie vom toten Hund


----------



## duvel2 (21 Juni 2018)

The Matrix.


----------



## Lullaby382 (12 Sep. 2018)

Moulin Rouge!
Pride & Prejudice


----------



## axdx (26 Sep. 2018)

Freitag der 13. Teil 1 bis 7


----------



## raw420 (26 Juni 2022)

Lord of War
Die Verurteilten
Das Leben des Brain


----------



## superman666 (8 Juli 2022)

Ist und bleibt für mich die Herr der Ringe Trilogie...muss einmal im Jahr (meist in der Weihnachtszeit) geschaut werden


----------



## brischlo (8 Juli 2022)

Lawrence von Arabien (1962)
Die Zeitmaschine ((1960)

oder etwas nicht ganz so altes :
Predestination


----------



## thotti (8 Juli 2022)

Stand by Me und Godfellas


----------



## TNT (8 Juli 2022)

Wenn ich nur einen nennen dürfe, dann wäre es "Die Verurteilten"


----------



## raised fist (9 Juli 2022)

barfly
blue velvet
dead man
die fetten jahre sind vorbei
fear and loathing in las vegas
full metal jacket
mid90s
pulp fiction
smoke
the big lebowski
this is england
zurück in die zukunft i-iii

es gibt natürlich noch zig weitere tolle filme, die ich nennen könnte...


----------



## Hope (18 Juli 2022)

Oh da sind schon so viele tolle genannt worden... mh könnte man durchaus den ein oder anderen mal wieder angucken. 

 Vielen Dank für die Ideen.
Aber was mir noch fehlt sind die alten Indiana Jones Filme und Grüne Tomaten.


----------

